# Food Safe Grease.



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,

Give me an example of what food grade grease to buy for my Rocket squeaky (not any more though) brew lever assembly and other selfie jobs.

Any silicone food grade would be good?

Cheers.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think most people use Molykote 111 silicon grease. A little goes a long way so depending on what size tube/pot you get, you may find it being passed down to your descendants!


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Pricey.......

Are all silicone greases, food grade, this pricey ......for the amount that's used.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It lasts forever! Sometimes a helpful form member with a tube full can be persuaded to send a dollop in a little bag for a nominal sum ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it is pricey, the one recommended for L1 is more expensive. Silicone greases are NOT all the same and are NOT ALL FOODSAFE.

The ones used for plastic waste pipes and underground pipes are NOT suitable.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Loxeal 4 for my L-R


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Loxeal 4 for my L-R


 Same. Can't remember how much it was but I remember thinking this is damn expensive for a little bit of lube!

Guess it'll probably last the life of the machine


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Alan Kilroy said:


> Pricey.......
> 
> Are all silicone greases, food grade, this pricey ......for the amount that's used.


 usually they're made for industrial applications and bought in pallet stacks. Or truck loads for that matter.
Still insanely pricey but will be factored into final product price, so you pay for their grease in the supermarket 

Silicone, teflon, graphite - depending on ultimate purpose (direct or indirect food contact, operating temperature level)... as soon as they're purified and guaranteed free of unhealthy by-products things can get really expensive. We've bought an 800ml tube of *Bechem Berutemp 500 T 2* for the ugly amount of 400 quid before tax! Company we ordered from usually ship 12-packs of these cartridges... ? It happily goes into main bearings of our roaster whenever they need a refill, but it'll better last us long... ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is also the option of Ambersil Ambergrease FG2, it's NSF H1 registered and is also PTFE fortified dimethylsiloxane grease. 400g in a cartridge tube is around £28 for 400g. Enough to split between 8 people I would have thought.

It's one I used for the front and rear bearing lubrication of my roaster....due to it's high temperature performance.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Xavax grease for coffee machines should fit the bill: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Xavax-Silicone-Maintenance-Machines-Food-Safe/dp/B00APYQTPQ/ref=sr_1_2?adgrpid=59012640171&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9dDwBRC9ARIsABbedBOG-jxrjzoWmx4ohJeEs852sqQyI9r2b7waDHr-GKGYCw2P5o_l7bQaAlDOEALw_wcB&hvadid=259069766125&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1006741&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t2&hvqmt=e&hvrand=543614134830426418&hvtargid=kwd-488894312552&hydadcr=28151_1724832&keywords=food+safe+grease&qid=1578410616&sr=8-2


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Bica60s said:


> Xavax grease for coffee machines should fit the bill: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Xavax-Silicone-Maintenance-Machines-Food-Safe/dp/B00APYQTPQ/ref=sr_1_2?adgrpid=59012640171&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9dDwBRC9ARIsABbedBOG-jxrjzoWmx4ohJeEs852sqQyI9r2b7waDHr-GKGYCw2P5o_l7bQaAlDOEALw_wcB&hvadid=259069766125&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1006741&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t2&hvqmt=e&hvrand=543614134830426418&hvtargid=kwd-488894312552&hydadcr=28151_1724832&keywords=food+safe+grease&qid=1578410616&sr=8-2


20grs. Even more expensive


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

I'll buy the Molykote 111. It's necessary.

It's akin to shelling out a few grand on good hi fi separates and then, for example, skimping on cables/connects. It's in the detail.

?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Alan Kilroy said:


> I'll buy the Molykote 111. It's necessary.
> 
> It's akin to shelling out a few grand on good hi fi separates and then, for example, skimping on cables/connects. It's in the detail.
> 
> ?


 I say the same thing about cleaning behind the shower screen every 2-3 days and the water tank ever 2 weeks...and it's free to do those things.


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Is there any reason not to use this, Link


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

I got some Molykote 111, if you were close by could have gave you some cause I'll never get through it all


----------



## Fura (Mar 5, 2011)

*
White Food Grease For O Rings And Lubrication On Coffee Machines
*

Couple of quid for a small pot


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ken0062 said:


> Is there any reason not to use this, Link


 That sounds suitable but you will be on your own.

The problem with straight silicone grease is that it isn't much of a lubricant in situation where there is movement and pressure so generally they are fortified some how to make them more like typical greases. This search brings up a possible alternative to the ones mentioned that is cheaper

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-e&q=molyslip+foodslip

From a company I have a lot of respect for.  500g will probable last for several generations of your family including offspring. I bought some for grinders but decided to give lipsalve a go. mmm whoops on Niche.

The other 0 ring link looks like straight silicone to me.

John

-


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Last January hmmmm......

So I obviously didn't buy any grease...yet.

Came across this,

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/greases/0494124,

In a nutshell, non toxic, -40c to 200c.

Seems OK?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Alan Kilroy

I am no chemistry guru... But I can't read "Food safe" anywhere.... It might be, but who knows.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/waterproof-valve-silicone-grease.html

https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/lubricants-and-chemicals/greases/111-molykote-100gm/p/ZT1036869X?utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pla%2B|%2BLubricants %26 Chemicals&utm_term=ZT1036869X&utm_medium=pla_css_2&mkwid=-dc&pcrid=377670206621&pkw=&pmt=&prodid=ZT1036869X&slid=&pgrid={groupid}&ptaid=pla-392759408790&gclid=Cj0KCQjw8rT8BRCbARIsALWiOvQNowxaS3hEUTallCkoYZ7qmmHQANPz6N0-G6Htkyq5EyeiVMyHvvcaAn2iEALw_wcB

100g will last you a really long, long time! I have a tub of the BB one (30g... for the past 5 years... and still have over half of it left!)

Or you can get 10g on eBay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/1466209578


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Personally I always used Molycote 111 because it was NSF 51, 61 and WRAS certified.

Check if the product meets the first 2 NSF specs for a drinking water contact scenario.

I only use a thin smear of Molycote to give protection until coffee oils build up.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

@MediumRoastSteam

•Silicone grease is a water repellent, non-melting silicone grease lubricant •Commonly used to lubricate plastic and polythene water pipes, rubber washers and other fluid pipework during assembly
•Working temperature range is between -50°C to 200°C
•This item is non-toxic
•Acting as waterproof or air tight seal

*
Frequently asked questions & answers
*

Is this silicone toxic to humans? No, this item is non-toxic


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> But I can't read "Food safe" anywhere.... I





Alan Kilroy said:


> Is this silicone toxic to humans? No, this item is non-toxic


 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Along with my micro plastic consumption.........I'll probably (hope to) last another couple of years.....😃😃


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a tube of this stuff which I use on my Kenwood mixer, food safe, good for up to 340°C, seems to be reasonable and it's cheap enough. I'm guessing it should be fine for coffee machines https://www.cromwell.co.uk/shop/lubricants-and-chemicals/greases/synthetic-greases/f/8679


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a tube of FilterLogic - it's food safe silicone grease and seems to be just fine for lubing the cam. - £7.99 for 100g (so half the price of Molikote 111): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FilterLogic-CFL651-100g-Silicone-Grease-for-Gaskets-O-rings-Bearings-Food-Grade/153720910635?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Good reviews on amazon too: https://www.amazon.co.uk/FilterLogic-CFL651-Silicone-Lubricant-Grease/dp/B081B4XK8T/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=FilterLogic+CFL651+100g+Silicone+Grease&qid=1603125240&sr=8-2


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

So......my grease arrived about 10 minutes ago......and being a tad cack handed at things, I put it aside and looked at a few more E61 "take aparts" videos.

I'm not one for lol lol lol'ing but hell............took about 5 minutes, off, lower part off, wiped, greased and put back. Machine back on to test. The lever feels soo smooth!!


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I joined to ask about a source of cheap food safe silicone grease for my Delonghi bean to cup machine, and then found others had already discussed!

To give my thoughts:

The FilterLogic silicone mentioned above is cheap (£8 for 100g on ebay) and says it's food safe BUT the manufacturer's own webpage doesn't mention it as far as I can see (https://www.filterlogic.co.uk/) and I can't find it being sold online anywhere other than Ebay & Amazon, which makes me a bit suspicious. The packaging also doesn't reference a safety data sheet or anything like that (unless it's on the back and not shown in photos). Traces of the grease will definitely end up in our coffee so I want to be sure it's completely legit - it probably is, but I want to be sure. Can anyone point me to the manufacturer's own site or something like that?

Separately, the Molykote 111 seems reputable and widely used and I can find that for £15 / 100g in the Cromwell link helpfully given above so will go with that unless I can verify the FilterLogic stuff.

The other grease I've used in the past but that is really too expensive is OKS1100 https://www.oks-germany.com/en/products/oks-1110-multi-silicone-grease/. This is what Delonghi themselves seem to suggest using but it's a bit too expensive and I also found it was slightly too goopy for the machine and didn't lubricate quite as well as I would have liked. It's mainly a cost thing though that puts me off it, I'm sure it's food safe and the machine seemed to work fine with it.

Any other updates? Thanks all!!


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

I recently bought some Molykote 111 from Zoro.co.uk for £13.50 VAT included (There were no added shipping costs as I ordered other items which brought the cost to above £20).

While at it, I also got some Action Can food safe dry lube from Toolstation for the princely sum of £5.50 VAT included.


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

Thanks Eiffel! The food safe lube cans worry me slightly, you can get another version from RS Components for about 10 pounds for a fairly large bottle, but my concern is that they use various nasty solvents as propellant, which is absolutely not food safe (or rubber / plastic safe). They will probably argue it evaporates off straight away, but I'm not sure I want the residues in my coffee.


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

Hi Eiffel,

I assume you're talking about this one? https://www.toolstation.com/action-can-dry-ptfe/p57723 It is N1 HSF certified so I assume it's OK to use in the coffee machine, HOWEVER it is a PFTE lubricant, whereas Delonghi recommend silicone. So it might be OK for me. Hmm. I also note that they have a silicone spray but sadly it's not food safe: https://www.toolstation.com/action-can-sp-90-silicone-lubricant/p34151

PS Here is the RS Components version I was considering:

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/lubricants/1234520/ (NSF H1).

Delonghi specify a grease rather than an oil, not sure what spray lubricants count as? Are they suitable for grease replacement?

To be honest, my head is hurting at this point...


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not a lube specialist, but I think that grease (like Molykote 111) and spray can lubricants have different applications, and I'd use grease it that's what Delonghi recommends.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

bendraynor said:


> Any other updates? Thanks all!!


 SYNTHETIC GREASE WITH PTFE 50 GRAM TIN MFP 2 FOOD SAFE GREASE............??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391525417304?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D334d3696e9ff440e9a58f630f683eab8%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D153720910635%26itm%3D391525417304%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057%26brand%3DMillers&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A1cad0db3-bec5-11eb-935e-7e1017be1e2d|parentrq%3Aacedcd561790a6466e0f94a6fff2a9d1|iid%3A1


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Which grease depends on what it is for really. Many silicone greases are food safe but some are likely to have higher load bearing capabilities than others.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@yardbent You need to be really careful with certain products...first this product is repackaged by the seller! What's in it, was it contaminated etc..

It's got the old H1 approval. I'd personally be looking for NSF-51, NSF-61 and WRAS (the 51 and 61 are for different applications). Wras is similar, but a definite recognised UK drinking water standard



NSF-61 is the standard for "Drinking Water System Components-Health Effects", and deals with materials and products used in contact with drinking water.


NSF-51 is the standard for "Plastic Material and Components used in Food Equipment", and deals with materials and products used in contact with foods and beverages.


*Molykote 111 has all 3, it's why I always recommend it as the single best grease you can use. *

H1 is only incidental contact and really for a PTFE Lube, you might not want to use it.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Molykote 111 has all 3, it's why I always recommend it as the single best grease you can use


 actually i only came across '' SYNTHETIC GREASE WITH PTFE ....'' whilst searching for some food-safe anti-seize paste

*EDIT ... the eBay supplier (C Bennis Supplies & Services) has since advised me it is NOT food-safe*

I just bought a GC 2030 from @ratty - and changed the shower head to a brass one

He had used a white compound on the 2 shower head bolts as an anti-seize paste

I wanted some for the GC 2010 which I am preparing for sale

he uses ''....Rocol Foodlube Multipaste....An 85g tube costs just under £20....''

£20 to do 2 bolts......pass.. :classic_rolleyes:

can I use Molykote 111 as their 'blurb' says '''....and *used as* an anti-stick....''

sorry for the ramble.............. :classic_smile:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@yardbent I use it for everything


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> @yardbent I use it for everything


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

@DavecUK thanks so much - what a helpful answer!! On the basis of what you've said I'm going to go with the Molykote. Conveniently, Cromwell have a shop not that far from me so I'll stop there on the way past later today. Thanks again


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

As a follow up, Cromwell's shop is quite far from me, so I'm trying to avoid the trek there. Are there any other London based suppliers selling the magic Molykote 111 anyone knows of? Thanks!!!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

I bought from eBay - prob not cheap but I live in the 'outback' of South Lanarkshire

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294089838866


----------



## bendraynor (May 25, 2021)

Thanks! I made the trek out to Cromwell Tools today and am now the proud owner of 100g of Molykote 111, a few grams of which have been squidged inside my machine.

As a note to those servicing their Delonghi Magnificas, there are THREE o-rings to lubricate, two inside the brew group and one in a separate nozzle to the top right of the machine, it's also helpful to unscrew the mounting bracket that holds the brew group (needs a T25 screwdriver and removal of two screws) and then you can lubricate the main screw that moves the brewgroup, and also lubricate the various contact points between the bracket and the machine. You can also unscrew the silver foil circle on the top of the brew group (needs a philips screwdriver and two screws) and then pull out a little plastic circle (carefully) to clean inside that very well, a spring comes out so don't lose it. You can (finally!) unscrew the nozzle in the top right of the machine (needs a phliip screwdriver, two screws to undo) and clean inside there very throoughly. Then put it all back together and the machine sounds and runs so much more smoothly than it did before, definitely worth it!


----------



## JasonWes (1 d ago)

A common example of a food-grade grease for use in a brew lever assembly or other food-related machinery is a white lithium grease that is USDA-approved for use in food processing environments. This type of grease is safe for use in contact with food and is suitable for use in high-temperature applications. Other examples include silicone-based lubricants that are also USDA-approved for use in food-processing environments. It is always recommended to check the label and product specification before making a purchase to ensure that it is suitable for your specific use case and compliant with any relevant regulations. For instance, when preparing a creamy corn salad recipe, it's important to consider the ingredients used and their potential impact on food safety. This includes not only the ingredients in the salad itself but also any equipment or machinery used in the preparation.


----------

